# What's the best feedback you've had on your work?



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but I love to have some friends and family read my work, even in the early stages, mostly for the critique and to see if they enjoyed it at all (and sometimes I find it interesting to see how a non-fur reacts to what is ultimately furry writing).

The feedback that stuck with me the most was from a fellow writer, who said that my dialogue, in particular, was great. He said it actually felt real. This meant a lot to me, because I've always felt that if a book or a TV show had natural, convincing dialogue I felt like I was there. And so this made me feel pretty darn great.

So my question is, if others have read your work, what is the feedback that stood out to you? And was this what you were hoping to hear?


----------



## Ley (Jul 16, 2013)

I once told that a comic of mine made someone cry. 

I don't know, but it felt really good.

That, and my professor once asked me "What do you want to do with your life?" "I want to do it all. Produce comics, storyboards for others, thumbs for videogames, stuff like that." He nodded, and said, "You will." 

It just stuck to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 16, 2013)

"I like it"


----------



## Conker (Jul 16, 2013)

I once wrote a short, alien abduction story for a college class. I spent most of it trying to be as graphic as I possibly could, and a few students told me it made them near sick reading it.

My brother provides pretty good feedback to whatever it is I'm working on, but only in that he's so brutally fucking honest that...well, he makes me mad sometimes.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 16, 2013)

Ley said:


> I once told that a comic of mine made someone cry.



That's freakin' deep.

I recall that a particular part of my work make my mother cry, actually.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 16, 2013)

I have someone that likes my art so much, that he is having me adapt his 100 chapter story into a comic. We are like 14 months into it and are only in chapter 9. XD At the end he will have paid me enough to buy a new car. Then I get a bunch of great comments on the pages when he and I upload them to our galleries (I post them about two months behind him) and some people have said it is one of the best comics they have read, or that they really love the way I draw expressions.


----------



## Winter (Jul 18, 2013)

I think the best comments are when people say they went back to read my stories again. Re-readings make for fine compliments.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't get my family to read my works, not even the published ones! Best comment i ever got was "I can't put it down!"
or "I want more!" Then one even said that it was "A must read!" I was in heaven .. for at least three minutes!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 19, 2013)

"it doesnt suck!"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2013)

"You suck. Stop drawing and let real artists work"
I don't get that positive feedback, though sarcasm flows with the negative.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 20, 2013)

"Your story made me cry, I couldn't read 2 lines aloud"
Made me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 20, 2013)

The most interesting feedback that I've ever gotten was on a 50 page nonfiction project on the link between mental heath and education that I wrote two years ago. One reader told me that it was so poorly written they could barely make it through the report. Another told me that it inspired him to return to high school after he dropped out in 11th grade. Not sure what to make of that!

Other than that, I always take it as a compliment when someone asks to read more of my work, or if I am ever going to try and get published.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 21, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> I can't get my family to read my works, not even the published ones! Best comment i ever got was "I can't put it down!"
> or "I want more!" Then one even said that it was "A must read!" I was in heaven .. for at least three minutes!



That must've felt so good! I'm jealous now!


----------



## SkyeLansing (Jul 30, 2013)

"It's good but you're using too many words. Try to tell exactly the same story but be less verbose."

Seriously, it amazed me how much the art of learning what to cut out will improve a story.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 30, 2013)

So many things... but I forget.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 30, 2013)

SkyeLansing said:


> Seriously, it amazed me how much the art of learning what to cut out will improve a story.



I would agree with this.

It's funny how the word count creeps up on you. Especially when you were initially doubting you could write _enough_â€‹.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2013)

I got this one from a very stoic friend of mine: "Very good passage above. Starting from (X Event, removed for spoiler) to here where  I had to stop and walk away from the computer. Very good passage. I'm  actually tearing up."

Considering that was the impact I was going for with the passage, it made me thrilled.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 30, 2013)

On the comic that I mentioned earlier... it is now a finalist in three categories for awards on Drunk Duck, so that is pretty cool. Best Anthro, Best Romance and Best Adult.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

"How could I forget????? I love the track you wrote for me, I listen to itas often as I listen to the albums my pal sends me! n wn I couldn't forget!!"
^^ About an art trade which they're being delayed because of life. The compliment is an awesome one though.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 30, 2013)

Zenia said:


> On the comic that I mentioned earlier... it is now a finalist in three categories for awards on Drunk Duck, so that is pretty cool. Best Anthro, Best Romance and Best Adult.



Wow, congratulations!! I hope the rest of the project goes just as well!


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 16, 2013)

A critic compared my writing to Virginia Woolf. I was so flabbergasted that I couldn't move or speak for a decent 2-3 minutes.


----------



## shetira (Aug 22, 2013)

The best feedback I ever got was from someone who was willing to tell me in an calm, honest and non-judgmental way what I had done wrong and what I could do to fix it. If authors on FA got that kind of feedback on a regular basis, the quality of material uploaded to the site would improve dramatically.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 22, 2013)

Remba Hatari said:


> A critic compared my writing to Virginia Woolf. I was so flabbergasted that I couldn't move or speak for a decent 2-3 minutes.



Bloody hell! That must have felt amazing.



shetira said:


> The best feedback I ever got was from someone who was willing to tell me in an calm, honest and non-judgmental way what I had done wrong and what I could do to fix it. If authors on FA got that kind of feedback on a regular basis, the quality of material uploaded to the site would improve dramatically.



That's the best kind of feedback. It's a good thing as long as they are mature about it and not trying to put anyone down.


----------



## Friday (Aug 22, 2013)

Honestly, I just like honest feedback. I don't care if you pad it with positivity and encouragement, I don't care if you have no experience criticizing a story, I don't care.

All I want to know is whatever you have to say. I can use that to improve.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 6, 2013)

Having known furry writers say they liked my work and do art of my characters, made me actually cry i was so happy


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't get critiques on my work normally it kinda makes me sad.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2013)

When I write for and about a friend and they're flattered. So the ego boost blinds them from or distorts any crap writing mistakes or cliches I may use. :razz:


----------



## Aleu (Oct 3, 2013)

When people fear some of my characters that are villains. 
Also I had someone comment positively on my dialogue.


----------



## TobyDingo (Oct 3, 2013)

When i was in school i wrote a short story in English class about a cat that i found dead under a car wheel. The description was pretty graphic and vivid.
My teacher sent a note home to my parents insisting i should see a shrink.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 3, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> When i was in school i wrote a short story in English class about a cat that i found dead under a car wheel. The description was pretty graphic and vivid.
> My teacher sent a note home to my parents insisting i should see a shrink.



It's good to know I wasn't the only one who had that going on at school.


----------



## schrammeck (Oct 18, 2013)

i got inspired by TsuYagami here on FA.
something about her art just really spoke to me. 

so i started writing a story in a completely AU world using the characters she drew. 
the next day had comments on it and said how much she loved the story.

it made me so happy, so i wrote more and more chapters. 
and she kept commenting on them. 

that was really great.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Oct 20, 2013)

Listening to someone read my comic for the first time and crack up at all the comedic bits!


----------

